# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim 2126 Wide Jet Pipe



## JCLewis814 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I recently set up a 2126 Eheim filter in my tank. I am using the spray bar that came with the filter, however, I was hoping to swap this out with a "wide jet pipe" (eheim's terminology). I can't seem to figure out what the part number would be for this though. Does anyone know?

Also, I was hoping to get a shorter intake pipe for the filter. My tank is only 18" tall and the intake pipe looks to be 1.5' long with the nozzle added to it. With the substrate added in, I've got got about 6-8 inches of pipe extending above my tank. I was hoping to find an intake pipe that is 1', or maybe shorter in length. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
JC


----------



## JCLewis814 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I recently set up a 2126 Eheim filter in my tank. I am using the spray bar that came with the filter, however, I was hoping to swap this out with a "wide jet pipe" (eheim's terminology). I can't seem to figure out what the part number would be for this though. Does anyone know?

Also, I was hoping to get a shorter intake pipe for the filter. My tank is only 18" tall and the intake pipe looks to be 1.5' long with the nozzle added to it. With the substrate added in, I've got got about 6-8 inches of pipe extending above my tank. I was hoping to find an intake pipe that is 1', or maybe shorter in length. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
JC


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Eheim Wide Jet Pipe .50/.65 available at:

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=EH4004700

Marine Depot is an excellent equipment supplier.

You and cut the Eheim plastic pipe with a saw if you are careful. It is a high quality copolymer that probably won't crack.


----------



## JCLewis814 (Apr 21, 2004)

Excellent!

Thanks for the help.
JC


----------



## JCLewis814 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, I ordered the pipe (.5"x.65") from MarineDepot (2nd day air), and ended up with a 12/16mm jet spray, which I guess is correct (12mm = .5 inches). Another $20 down the drain. I guess it's my fault for not measuring my existing spray bar pipe first. 

So, I guess I'll ask this again, does anyone know where I can find a wide jet spray pipe for the Eheim 2126 Cannister Filter, and/or something that would be similar? It's dimensions would be a 16/22mm pipe... that's .65"x.90".

Thanks,
Jared


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Don't give up. Call Marine Depot and tell them your problem. Tell them that you want to return the smaller pipe since you can't use it. I have returned many things to them and they cheerfully either credit my account or give me a refund.


----------

